# Sand-O-Flex



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I have 85 Sand-O-Flex refills that I am willing to sell. They sell new for $15.99 each. I will sell them half price for $8.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

They work pretty good Blate. We have a 6" wide model at the toy Workshop. You also wear out the brisles. What grit do you have?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

It doesn't say what grit on the refills. I think they are all the same, I'm guessing a medium grit like 100 to 150?

Do they wear out fast or do they last for a lot of sanding? It seems like they would last for a long time since you would turn the paper out a little at a time.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Nice find Blake and a great offer to fellow LJs.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake,

I know nothing about the flap sander. However, I just wanted to say thanks for the link! It's a great resource.


----------



## Elliott (May 31, 2009)

Blake,

I am new to this forum and just found your post while looking for Sand O Flex stuff. I have an old Sand O Flex made of metal which I used to refinish furniture. It works pretty well for hard to get at places like chair legs and rails. The sandpaper lasts reasonably well as it is cloth backed.

My problem is, being in Canada, the refills don't seem to be available anymore. I had originally bought the kit from a store called Canadian Tire (or Crappy Tire as we call it because a lot of their products used to be… well, you get the picture) but they haven't carried the Sand O Flex in years now.

I have recently started wood carving and a few of the carvers on the Wood Carving Illustrated message board use the Sand O Flex before painting their carvings to smooth out the rough spots. I thought I would give it a try if I can get some refills. Is your offer still open and how much do you want for them?

Thanks for the post.

Elliott


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Blake, I wish I lived in your area of the forest. There are no used tool toy stores here in my area. Wish there was.


----------



## angelarts1dotcom (May 2, 2010)

Hello Elliot, I was reading about your dilema with the sand o flex. My father passed and I have been selling his things to empty his barn. He was an avid wood worker and had a business selling hobby wood. I have a box with 2 of the metal heads, 2 different sizes and a box full of a variety of the refils. Some are the perferated. Likely enough to last your lifetime! If you have interest you can email me at [email protected] I have photos. I would like them to go to someone who will use them. I understand that when they were new they were quite costly. I can make them affordable for you.


----------



## Hazspec (Feb 22, 2008)

Blake I bought mine about 35 years ago and used it for sanding and refinishing woodwork with carvings. I have used it for a lot of work other work since, especially prior to putting on the stain. With the fine wheel (180 grid I believe is the finest) and "shredded ends" it really raises or magnifies the grain. Especially if you are trying to bring out the details of a burl , solid knot, or carving.
You asked about replacement; My brushes are as good as new. I did have a problem here in Canada finding the sand paper. I bought a batch of brushes (still don't need them) and about a dozen sand paper wheels when I saw them on E-bay and the bidding was heavy (about a year ago). Since then Lee Valley (comparable to Woodcraft) has started stocking them. The other thing is are they "shredded" as those are the ones you want to use in wood working. All and all if you keep the "Wheel" you'll find it works great! Good Luck


----------



## scott_s (May 25, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this site, and joined because i came across this discussion while looking for a "new" old metal Sand o flex to call my own… I have been using my mother-in-laws while i'm away from home, but that is another story…

What i wanted to say was i am always surprised when people talk about not being able to find refills for their Sand o flex. My father used his decades ago in his craft business. He made brass cores he could "reload" with rolls of 1" abrasive. He cut them to length and stapled them on a cardboard box with a hand staple gun, then he pulled the bundles off and pushed the staple ends through holes drilled in the cores and bent them over. Now he only used the solid paper as he felt the shredded wore out to fast…

Brushes and shredded refills can be purchased from Industrial Abrasives in Reading Pa. at www.industrialabrasives.com. they are a great source for abrasives and have been in business a long time…

-Scott_s


----------



## angelarts1dotcom (May 2, 2010)

Hey Scott!
Just read your message and went directly to that website.
No go.
Seems I have the small wheel with the round center and they do not have the small size.
Also the brushes for the small size may not be available. From what I can see.
Any other ideas I would appreciate!
Thanks!
Kind regards….........Angelarts1.com


----------

